# Not a good way to go



## smith (Oct 30, 2002)

Two Malibu residents killed in Alaska bear attack
The Associated Press
Last Updated 11:17 a.m. PDT Tuesday, October 7, 2003
KING SALMON, Alaska -- Two Californians were killed in an apparent bear attack near Kaflia Bay in Katmai National Park on the Alaska Peninsula, Alaska State Troopers said Tuesday.
The bodies were found Monday when a pilot with Andrew Airways arrived to pick up the man and woman and take them to Kodiak, troopers said.




The pilot saw a bear, possibly on top of a body, in the camp and contacted the National Park Service in King Salmon and state troopers in Kodiak.
Park rangers encountered an aggressive bear when they arrived at the campsite and killed it. Investigators then found human remains buried by a bear near the campsite.

The victims, believed to be in their late 30s to early 40s, were from Malibu, Calif. Their identities were being withheld pending notification of relatives.

The remains and the entire campsite were packed out and transported to Kodiak on the Andrew Airways flight.

As the plane was being loaded, another aggressive bear approached and was killed by park rangers and troopers.

The bodies were flown to the state medical examiner's office for autopsy.



- Get the whole story every day - SUBSCRIBE NOW! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

That's nasty. Gives you a sick feeling.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Being form Kalifornia they were probably trying to hung it


----------



## Kodiak Hunter (Jan 4, 2002)

...was the dude that did the Discovery Channel special about living with the bears. He'd let 'em get right up next to him, he named them (over 50 bears), he was a tree-hugger.

Sorry he had to die, but knowing what his past was it's really no surprise that he died this way.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Was he the older guy that pulled the cub out from under the mother in her den on camera? That guy seemed a little off.


----------



## Kodiak Hunter (Jan 4, 2002)

No, he was a younger guy...looked like a hippie if you ask me.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

ANCHORAGE, Alaska (Reuters) - An advocate of grizzly bear protection and his camping companion were mauled to death by one or more bears in a remote part of Alaska's Katmai National Park and Preserve, officials said Tuesday. 



Killed were Timothy Treadwell, 46, and Amie Huguenard, 37, both of Malibu, California, said the National Park Service and the Alaska State Troopers. 


Treadwell was the founder of Grizzly People, an organization devoted to the protection of grizzly bears and their habitat. According to the group's Web site, Treadwell's practice was to travel to bear country without weapons. 


Treadwell, a former drug addict, was featured on the Web site of actor and environmental activist Leonardo DiCaprio. According to a biography on the site, Treadwell beat his addiction by spending time in the Alaskan wilderness, where he developed his fondness for bears. 


The co-author of a book entitled "Among Grizzlies: Living with Wild Bears in Alaska," Treadwell appeared on the "Late Show with David Letterman (news - Y! TV)" and traveled the country to lecture on the bears and their environment. 


It was the first fatal bear attack in Katmai for at least 15 years, the Park Service said. The park is known as one of the world's premier sites for viewing huge brown bears, the coastal cousins of grizzlies, as they feast on salmon. 


The deaths were discovered when an air-taxi pilot flew to the site Monday afternoon to pick up the campers. He found the campsite damaged and a brown bear atop what appeared to be a human body, eating the remains. 


When park rangers and state troopers flew to the remote site to recover the bodies, they had to kill two aggressive bears that were threatening them, officials said. 


The Park Service has closed the area to visitors and is investigating the deaths. 


The service had cautioned Treadwell for several years about his bear-safety practices, spokesman John Quinley said. 


Treadwell made a practice of getting within inches of the animals, but the Park Service recommends a 50-yard distance, he said.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Too bad the bear weren't as concerned about his safety and habitat as he was about theirs. Oh, well he did donate his remains to gain some winter fat, too bad they were shot.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

ANCHORAGE, Alaska - The graphic sounds of a deadly bear attack in the Alaska wilderness were captured on tape, revealing a wildlife author's final, frantic screams as he tried to fend off the beast, authorities said Wednesday. 


AP Photo 



Trooper Chris Hill said the tape suggests a video camera was turned on just before Timothy Treadwell was attacked at his campsite. His girlfriend, Amie Huguenard, was later mauled to death by a bear. The recording is audio only, and the screen is blank for all six minutes. 


"They're both screaming, she's telling him to play dead, then it changes to fighting back. He asks her to hit the bear," Hill said. "There's so much noise going on. I don't know what's him and what might be an animal. 


"It's pretty disturbing. I keep hearing it in my mind." 


The remains of Treadwell, 46, and Huguenard, 37, both of Malibu, Calif., were found Monday at Katmai National Park and Preserve on the Alaska Peninsula. Treadwell was known for approaching, even touching, bears in the wild. 


An air taxi pilot who arrived to pick up the couple contacted the National Park Service and troopers to report a brown bear was apparently sitting on top of human remains in the camp. 


A ranger shot and killed a large brown bear when the animal charged at them through the dense brush. Troopers and rangers later killed a smaller bear apparently stalking them. 


Hill said he was stunned by what he heard on the tape. 


"The audio starts while he's being mauled and ends while he's being mauled," Hill said. 


Treadwell may have heard a bear and asked Huguenard to turn on the camera, which was found with the lens cap on and packed in a camera bag, Hill said. 


"At first, she sounds kind of surprised and asks if it's still out there. I'm not sure if she was asking if a bear was outside their tent or in the brush," Hill said. "The audio stops because the tape runs out. Otherwise, it probably would have captured the whole thing." 


Hill said he will attempt to transcribe the tape. But there are no plans to make the recording or transcripts public, trooper spokesman Greg Wilkinson said. 


Troopers recovered video and still photography equipment as well as three hours of earlier video footage from the site, across Shelikof Strait from Kodiak Island. 


Much of the footage is close-up shots of bears. Some scenes show bears no more than a few feet from Treadwell, co-author of "Among Grizzlies: Living With Wild Bears in Alaska." Others show a more timid Huguenard leaning away as bears come close to her on the bank of a river. 


Rebecca Dmytryk, who oversees an animal rescue organization in Malibu, recalled other video footage of Treadwell before his death that showed him in a streambed near an older bear he nicknamed "Quincy." 


"Quincy, do you remember when you stood over me? You were so hungry, and you should have eaten me, but you didn't. Thanks for not eating me, Quincy," Dmytryk recalled him saying to the bear in the clip. "If Quincy had eaten me, good, 'cause he's a nice bear." 


Treadwell's family was in shock over the death. 





"I was dumbfounded, ready to fall through the floor," said his father, Valentin Dexter, who lives in Pompano Beach, Fla.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I'm suprised it took that idiot this long to get eaten by a bear. What a moron.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

"The greatest thrill is not to kill but to let live" 

James Oliver Curwood (from the "Grizzly King")

THE FOLLOWING IS AN INTERVIEW WITH TIMOTHY TREADWELL 
CONDUCTED BY ALEX N. MACE

Timothy: I live with the brown grizzly bears from about late May through early October, they're denning for about six months of the year, and there are about four months where they live in an area where they could potentially be harmed by humans. I cover them/protect them for that length of time.

That's amazing. You're there with no weapons. You're probably 
the first human in history, I would think, to do something like this, 
because even the indigenous people would hunt.

Yes, and they would battle the bears. I'm living in a part of Alaska where Yupik Eskimos lived and they did occasionally kill bears and drive them away from the food source, which is the opposite of what I'm doing. And I recommend to the public, if they do go into bear country, to carry bear spray. I've retired mine. I'm being very careful about what I'm saying here - I do recommend it for the average person in case they get into trouble. They should always be bear aware. Don't approach them. Don't feed them human food, or any food. 

But if there is a sticky situation and someone has to make a decision to either lay down flat on their belly covering their neck and vital areas, or to use the bear spray, I recommend the use of the bear spray. It works for nine out of every ten people. A stinging eye is a lot better than a bullet or a dead person, because every time a person is killed by a bear, the bear is automatically killed. 

But for me, I've evolved my work into this. I don't want to carry anything that disturbs the bear. I am there on a mission of peace. When I am there I treat myself in their wilderness like a kind alien. If somebody from another world came here, you would hope they would be kind and neutral and simply observe. And that's what I do. I'm just this kind of supernatural alien that comes into the wilderness and I want to be unconditional love and kindness (to them) and live with them and go with them and not carry something that will hurt them. I've adopted that strategy, and in the last two years I've had zero aggressive situations with bears. 

That's not to say that a new giant male that's aggressive and wants to establish itself on the hierarchy couldn't come in and challenge me. That could always happen and that's why this work is always dangerous. As of now, I can move among the animals without interfering and record their secret world, kind of like a fly on the wall, and then educate people. 

By staying with them in this most non-invasive manner, I can guard them. It's not to say there's poachers galore, but sometimes, especially in September, that's when the bears get there full coats and they look great and the wilderness is basically empty, lodges are closed, and it's the poachers, best time. I'm not just guarding the bears out there; I'm guarding the moose, the fur animals and the wolves as well. If poachers fly over and see me down there, they don't want to mess with that, so it's preventative. I'd rather prevent something than have an actual confrontation. However, it's important to state that if I did not do this work in the wild, animals would be harmed.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

This is really sad, but also very weird.

The recorder was apparently turned on right before the mauling began? Did they know something was going to happen?

Even after 6+ minutes of mauling the man, his girlfriend was also killed? She didn't have bearspray, a knife or anything either? She couldn't drive it away either? The bear killed 2 people in one attack?

This is pretty bizarre to me. Why is a guy from California so dedicated to Grizzlies anyway?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

While the bear mauled her boyfriend I believe she cuddled and hugged the big teddy until she became desert


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Exactaly! 

Bunny Kissing tree huggers!

This guy spoke out against any form of hunting Bears every chance he had. And so you know the whole truth, when he says poachers he actually is talking about hunters. 

If you research all of his comments in his many interviews, he always refers to the taking of a bear as being done by poachers. He felt calling it hunting sugar coated what was actually going on in his view.

His girlfriend was a little more nervous around the Bears then him, but it did not save her life. He was warned numerous times by Game Wardens that he was just playing russian roulette and a bear was the bullet.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

I'm glad the bears were served their last meal b-4 being shot.


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

mess with the bull you will get the horn. its sadd to say but it couldnt have happened to a better person i have no remorace for a moron like that have a great day and member dont whisper to a grizz lol


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20040103/ap_on_sc/among_grizzlies_2
Think this is the same guy?


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm sure after munching him. (with all the THC in his system) The bear got the munchies and ate her as a snack.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow, a pretty sad story. 

Well that just goes to show you, bears are more dangerous than drugs.   



> I'm sure after munching him. (with all the THC in his system) The bear got the munchies and ate her as a snack.


That is to damn funny.


----------

